# Easiest Blind Method



## miniGOINGS (Apr 29, 2009)

ok soo,, im trying to learn a blind method but i have nooo idea which one to learn,, i want a method that has easy sequences and high acuracy but doesnt have to be too fast

EDIT: thanks ellis,, if anyone else could post links that were helpful that would be appreciated


----------



## Ellis (Apr 29, 2009)

Classic pochmann hands down

http://solvethecube.110mb.com/index.php?location=blindfold


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 29, 2009)

does pochmann do edges then corners?


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 29, 2009)

It doesn't matter.
Do whatever order you like.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 29, 2009)

You can do it either way. I always did corners first because you can usually memorize them quicker, so you memorize them at the end and them solve them first to get them out of the way.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 29, 2009)

im still soooo confused though,, should i learn how to blind 2x2 first? then learn the edges for the 3x3?


----------



## Ellis (Apr 29, 2009)

Nah, just learn both edges and corners. 2x2 isn't necessary. Just go through that site as many times as you need to, go through all the examples and example solves There's at least 1 or 2 full solves there. I can't remember. If you're still having trouble, maybe look for some videos on youtube.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 29, 2009)

wait,, is pochmann a memorization method,, or a solution method?


----------



## Ellis (Apr 29, 2009)

... solution


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 29, 2009)

soo whats the easiest memo method to learn?

EDIT: sorry about my complete noobness, i just have no experience with BLD and am trying to get the best answers from people like you


----------



## Poke (Apr 29, 2009)

I hope to learn BLD this tutorial, along with byu's tutorial. I just want to get my non-BLD times to a certain point.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 29, 2009)

Make up your own system, you can do letter pairs which I think that site goes over. You can just memorize the patterns/sequences visually. You can really do just whatever works for you. But don't worry about memorization right now, you don't even know a full method yet and so you don't even know what memorizing a cube entails. Just learn the method, memorization should be your last concern.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 29, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Make up your own system, you can do letter pairs which I think that site goes over. You can just memorize the patterns/sequences visually. You can really do just whatever works for you. But don't worry about memorization right now, *you don't even know a full method yet* and so you don't even know what memorizing a cube entails. Just learn the method, memorization should be your last concern.



wow, way to shoot me down right there  lol  umm so if someone had a photographic memory they could just memorize the cube and do fridrich with their eyes closed?


----------



## Ellis (Apr 29, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > Make up your own system, you can do letter pairs which I think that site goes over. You can just memorize the patterns/sequences visually. You can really do just whatever works for you. But don't worry about memorization right now, *you don't even know a full method yet* and so you don't even know what memorizing a cube entails. Just learn the method, memorization should be your last concern.
> ...


You don't necessarily need a photographic memory, although it would help. There are many people that actually do that you know... its called speed BLD.

btw I wasn't trying to shoot you down, I was being honest. Memo is probably easier than you would think, but you wouldn't know that yet because you haven't learned a method. I was just giving a reason as to why you shouldn't worry about it yet.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 29, 2009)

Ellis said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Ellis said:
> ...



that gets me wondering,, is there anyway to gain a photographic memory

and yea i know you wernt but it just came across that way

ill think about what you said,, thanks


----------



## byu (Apr 29, 2009)

I have an old pochmann tutorial on my YouTube, a lot of people like it.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah watch byu'zzzzzz. also, badephisto has a 30 min one.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Apr 29, 2009)

I think 3OP is the easiest


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 29, 2009)

Any good reason 3OP IS NOT ON THAT LIST?


----------



## Ellis (Apr 29, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Any good reason 3OP IS NOT ON THAT LIST?



It is, it fits under the "other" category


----------



## tim (Apr 29, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Any good reason 3OP IS NOT ON THAT LIST?



For the same reason why M2/U2 and Turbo shouldn't be on that list.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 29, 2009)

Yea well there should only be one on the list in my opinion (and possibly "other"), but that would make for a lousy poll. But I guess this isn't much better.


----------



## kajitatsu (Apr 29, 2009)

3OP hands down.


----------



## deadalnix (Apr 29, 2009)

3OP or old pochmann to begin depending on the learner.

Turbo and M2/R2 as beginners method ? Are you kidding ?


----------



## Stefan (Apr 29, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> is there anyway to gain a photographic memory


Wait 50 years, buy the appropriate brain implant?


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 29, 2009)

I learnt the classic pochmann method in just one day so I would recommend that first. It's easy if you already know the PLL algs. The setup moves are really easy to get used to as well. It also makes it a lot easier to learn M2 edges later as well.



StefanPochmann said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > is there anyway to gain a photographic memory
> ...



scary, but probably true.


----------



## JLarsen (Apr 29, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> yeah watch byu'zzzzzz. also, badephisto has a 30 min one.


Badmephisto's memo system he teaches in that method is retarded though. It makes memo for corners harder than edges.


----------



## mazei (Apr 29, 2009)

I voted for Pochmann but I think 3OP is also good for beginners as it is easy to learn like Pochmann and also it could be used when you are very good at BLD.


----------



## byu (Apr 29, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> ThatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > yeah watch byu'zzzzzz. also, badephisto has a 30 min one.
> ...



Yeah, badmephisto's memo is not great, but the explanation of execution was good.


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Apr 29, 2009)

I've learnt the old pochmann method from his own website: http://www.stefan-pochmann.info/spocc/blindsolving/3x3/old.php

Although Stefan Pochmann itself recommends the explanation of his method on Joel's site, I think this is quite a good explanation.



miniGOINGS said:


> wait,, is pochmann a memorization method,, or a solution method?



There's also an explanation how to memorize the cube on Stefan Pochmann's website:
http://www.stefan-pochmann.info/spocc/blindsolving/3x3/old.php#Memorization


----------



## F.P. (Apr 29, 2009)

I voted Pochmann!


----------



## brunson (Apr 29, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > is there anyway to gain a photographic memory
> ...


+1 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eidetic_memory#Controversy


----------



## shelley (Apr 29, 2009)

Where the hell is 3OP?


----------



## byu (Apr 29, 2009)

shelley said:


> Where the hell is 3OP?



Stuck in the "Other" category. In my opinion, the appropriate list should have been:

Old Pochmann
3OP
M2/Old Pochmann
Other


----------



## Gparker (Apr 30, 2009)

For memorization: (with old pochmann)

Eric Limeback for edges: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snlPUuaAMD4

this is with M2, but the same thing with memo. if you dont think it is, theres a video here that has the exact same memorization but using old pochmann.

for corners: eric limeback

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N3dh8TuYu8&feature=related


this is what i use and its efective and efficiant,i voted old pochmann.

and once you get comfertable and feel like you like blind, learn M2 from Eric limeback as well

good luck 


and yes, learn execution from badmephisto but do it for edges only

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT2UBYhX5uM

the reason i say this is because the way Eric limeback shows it is easier, and its only one algorithm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EUWjI4sYbA&feature=channel ( erics corners)

the alg is just the Y perm without the F and F' at the beggining and end


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 30, 2009)

Pochmann method!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT2UBYhX5uM&feature=channel_page


----------



## byu (Apr 30, 2009)

I thought we had come to re conclusion that badmephisto memo is no good


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 30, 2009)

byu said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Where the hell is 3OP?
> ...



sorry,, i made this thread with NO knowledge of BLD,, and i only knew the names of 3 methods,,  lol so no way of getting a photographic memory right now?


----------



## byu (Apr 30, 2009)

No, you don't need one.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 30, 2009)

no, you just have to be able to remember some letters for a couple of minutes, not to hard  like the links i gave you, the memo can stick in your head easily


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 1, 2009)

byu said:


> No, you don't need one.



yea but it would help  lol


----------



## byu (May 1, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > No, you don't need one.
> ...



Yes it would help, but fast memo doesn't require a photographic memory. A decent memory is enough.


----------



## spdcbr (May 1, 2009)

ROFL! Some people said that TuRBo was the easiet method!


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 1, 2009)

ohh,, i just,, dont know where to start,, could you make a list of things to work on in order? if not thats ok,, but i would help sooo much


----------



## byu (May 1, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10989

Took me forever to put together, hope it helps!


----------



## Ellis (May 1, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> could you make a list of things to work on in order?



-edges
-corners
-parity
-memo

what else?


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 1, 2009)

Ellis said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > could you make a list of things to work on in order?
> ...



on a 3x3? explain...


----------



## Ellis (May 1, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Did you look at the link I gave you in the first post? You need to fix parity when there is an odd cycle off edges and corners, you really only need to do one perm to fix it... not too tough.


----------



## byu (May 1, 2009)

If you look at my video tutorials (youTube channel) I explain Parity in one of the parts, I'll get the link for you...


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 1, 2009)

is there any blind method thats like 
1. do all corners
2. orient all edges
3. finish R and L sides using double slice moves
4. permute edges on M


----------



## byu (May 1, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> is there any blind method thats like
> 1. do all corners
> 2. orient all edges
> 3. finish R and L sides using double slice moves
> 4. permute edges on M



That's more of a speedcubing-ish method. There's no blindfold cubing method like that, but if you like permuting edges using M slice, M2/Old Pochmann wouldn't be a bad choice.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 1, 2009)

does it use the algorithm M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2?
i love that one and it takes me about 3 seconds


----------



## byu (May 1, 2009)

M2 uses the M2 move to swap.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 1, 2009)

oh,, well is it still pretty easy to learn?


----------



## byu (May 1, 2009)

I would say Old Pochmann is the easiest method for blindcubing. It's simple, straightfoward, and easily expandable to other methods.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKBwMw5MPYU&feature=channel_page

That's my Old Pochmann method tutorial.


----------



## Ellis (May 1, 2009)

Stop asking how easy everything is and go learn it to see how easy it is for yourself. There's nothing that's way too difficult about any blindfold method, and pochmann and M2 are cake. You should have had pochmann fully learned by now.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 1, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Stop asking how easy everything is and go learn it to see how easy it is for yourself. There's nothing that's way too difficult about any blindfold method, and pochmann and M2 are cake. You should have had pochmann fully learned by now.



sorry its just i have like no time to practice cubing right now and i dont want to waste my time


----------



## byu (May 1, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > Stop asking how easy everything is and go learn it to see how easy it is for yourself. There's nothing that's way too difficult about any blindfold method, and pochmann and M2 are cake. You should have had pochmann fully learned by now.
> ...



Use my YouTube tutorials and learn Old Pochmann. It's very easy and it can be very fast.


----------



## Gparker (May 1, 2009)

Look, if you want to learn M2, go watch Eric Limebacks videos and ive givin you a link already to his videos. If you want to learn TuRBo, go to Eriks site. If you want to learn old pochmann, check out badmephisto, byu, and Eric Limebacks for corners.If you want to learn 3OP, wait for Lancetheblueknights tutorial to come out; If you want to use that method you described, then go ahead but im telling you, it will be much harder. All we can do is give you good links and our opinions on whats easiest. Ive stated that old pochmann is the easiest and many others have said that as well. Just trust me on this, it's not as hard as you think it is.


----------



## byu (May 1, 2009)

Gparker just summarized the last two pages and made everything perfectly clear. To make things simpler:

Learn Old Pochmann and use Eric Limeback, badmephisto, and my videos for learning.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 12, 2009)

Why is 3OP not on the list, it is easy


----------



## riffz (Jun 19, 2009)

Markus Pirzer said:


> I've learnt the old pochmann method from his own website: http://www.stefan-pochmann.info/spocc/blindsolving/3x3/old.php
> 
> Although *Stefan Pochmann itself* recommends the explanation of his method on Joel's site, I think this is quite a good explanation.
> 
> ...




Apparently Stefan's gender is in question...


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 19, 2009)

I can't choose between old pochmann and M2/U2
I use a combo of both (pochman corners and M2 edges)
though I don't have memo down yet


----------

